# Sealing Concrete 6750 sq ft



## PaintSolutions (Apr 10, 2011)

I do interior/exterior residential and dont have much experience with concrete. I am about to bid 6750 sq ft of finished concrete. It consists of aggregate walkways between a front, side, and back patio, as well as a large driveway. The perimeters of the 3 finished concrete patios are also a rougher aggregate. The HO started powerwashing it and realized how big of a job it was. I have about 3300 sq foot of concrete to clean. He does not want it etched, which i recommended, so we are finishing the powerwashing for him. The number im coming up with is around $3000, assuming around 20 gal. sealer used. Are these numbers even close? Any recommendations on product or best applicatoin technique? Is it worth the hastle of spraying/backrolling or should I just apply it with the roller. Thanks for reading and anything will help.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fair price. Spray it with a wand and backroll with an 18" roller.


----------

